# LET Down?



## tdale (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey,

Just noticed when i tried to access the url i get this wonderful screen.....


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2014)

Down from here too... same Cloudflare-up...

Cluster-must-be-fucked


----------



## tdale (Oct 2, 2014)

I guess someone will be waking up Alex shortly


----------



## Geek (Oct 2, 2014)

Maybe ARIN figured out the solution to that pesky little IPv4 shortage thingamabob.


----------



## tdale (Oct 2, 2014)

Maybe GVH decided to take revenge "If i can't post neither can anyone else" and internally bombed the *#&@ out of it


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 2, 2014)

tdale said:


> I guess someone will be waking up Alex shortly


To break the news to him that Spamhaus just escalated another /20 tonight?


----------



## Geek (Oct 2, 2014)

https://isc.sans.edu/feeds/topips.txt

It seems they're eerily calm tonight, actually.  I usually see a good four or five no matter how often I refresh.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Oct 2, 2014)

2:04:55 PM <szsocial> let is down bro
I think the joker behind this is sz1hosting. (Its a day after he got banned from LET IRC)

The thread was started at 02:09 PM, so I guess sz1hosting is the "first" to know that LET is down...


----------



## concerto49 (Oct 2, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> To break the news to him that Spamhaus just escalated another /20 tonight?


That's news?


----------



## BrianHarrison (Oct 2, 2014)

An increasingly common occurrence...


----------



## Francisco (Oct 2, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> That's news?


/* OFFTOPIC TIN FOIL */

What's news is that prior to that listing, that subnet has never had spamhaus listings in the time their listings have been tracked. The subnet was allocated to them before the Buffalo VPS dream. I didn't even know it was their subnet and assumed it was a sub client.

They have a 75.x.x.x/20 that's likely next to get axed. They've had the same /29 get listed 3 times now as well as some others.

/* OFFTOPIC TIN FOIL */

As for forums, it sounds like someone is going to town on them. It's likely they're on the premium business plan for cloudflare but if there's something leaking their IP's (or they didn't move /subnets last time they got wrecked) then cloudflare isn't going to do anything for them.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2014)

LowendTalk is down because someone tripped on one of these cords.


----------



## Asama (Oct 2, 2014)

Had one short access and was able to take a screen for all addicts:


----------



## Geek (Oct 2, 2014)

I love my wife ... I subscribed to the thread and my phone was in our bedroom. She walked in half asleep trying to turn off the volume and asked "What bastard keeps calling you a LET down?"  She saw "new reply" in the email and thought it was a ticket. Psh. Never!  <3


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2014)

Geek said:


> I love my wife ... I subscribed to the thread and my phone was in our bedroom. She walked in half asleep trying to turn off the volume and asked "What bastard keeps calling you a LET down?"  She saw "new reply" in the email and thought it was a ticket. Psh. Never!  <3


Bahahaha!  This is the funniest contextual happening I've seen in eons... bahahahaha!

Lucky I didn't toss words above with that photo making fun of their rack or you wife really might have been like WTF


----------



## Husky (Oct 2, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was sz1 he launches his childish DDoS crap every time he gets banned from VPSBoard's IRC for evasion.

Some people just need to grow the fuck up.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 2, 2014)

Husky said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it was sz1 he launches his childish DDoS crap every time he gets banned from VPSBoard's IRC for evasion.
> 
> Some people just need to grow the fuck up.


Hoooly shit Husky joined.

If the threads on LE were true then sz1 dug their own grave so taking it out on LE doesn't help anyone,

it just makes him worse off.

Supposedly one of the emails posted was them admitting that they're barely breaking even if not about

to go bankrupt because the thread was supposedly costing them whatever customers they had.

I mean, what do you expect when there was proof that you were rummaging through customer services?

Francisco


----------



## Dan (Oct 2, 2014)

S1 douchery, the guy is total scum..


----------



## tdale (Oct 2, 2014)

Holy crap its still down. Jon has to be pissed off now its been down awhile now. This isn't some 15 minutes reboot a server deal now. Hope data is OK..


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I got on for 5 mins earlier (read the free ovh domains thread etc) when I got up but down here too.


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 2, 2014)

Still down...

btw, I've always liked sz1 / never had a problem with him. He was a HN client for a while, really friendly, often amusing.

I don't really understand why people dislike him so much. I've seen a lot of people trying to blame DDoS attacks on him, but never with any concrete proof. I wouldn't know either way, but seeing people gang up on him with their scapegoating games doesn't convince me of much.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 2, 2014)

HN-Matt said:


> Still down...
> 
> btw, I've always liked sz1 / never had a problem with him. He was a HN client for a while, really friendly, often amusing.
> 
> I don't really understand why people dislike him so much. I've seen a lot of people trying to blame DDoS attacks on him, but never with any concrete proof. I wouldn't know either way, but seeing people gang up on him with their scapegoating games doesn't convince me of much.


Read his old threads. People hate him because he's dense headed and doesn't listen to anyone, it's extra annoying when he quotes your post saying okay or thanks but didn't read it at all. He's now closing down his locations due to troubles and lack of interest exactly like we all warned him. He's risked him and his wives money and his livelihood on the say so of one or two customers.

He seems like a nice enough guy but he's not hosting business material.


----------



## Husky (Oct 2, 2014)

He also turns into a total douchebag when you work out the per node profit figures of his next VPS venture...

Had that one in IRC, pointed out he'd barely break even and he lost the plot..

As well as having it pointed out to him that his English skills are much to be desired and he shouldn't be teaching it (Which apparently he does in Indonesia)

I think some people even pointed out that his "book" is terribly written/edited.

I could go on as to why he's a nuisance, but at this point, I'm beyond giving a shit as to why he's a pain. The constant DDoS of various people just for revenge proves he's a childish little prick.


----------



## clouds4india (Oct 2, 2014)

Just got pinged and again down mayb he is moving ?


----------



## GreenHostBox (Oct 2, 2014)

Weird thing is our site got hit by a DDoS attack (flooded with TIME_WAIT connections) right after we posted in the discussion regarding sz1hosting but it was easy to mitigate. I guess he moved on and targeted LET. I believe he is using the same method of an attack because I saw an "503 Service Unavailable Error" error on LET yesterday night and that error is caused when the maximum concurrent limit is reached, causing the server to be overloaded, which was the same method of attack we got attacked with.


----------



## Husky (Oct 2, 2014)

GreenHostBox said:


> Weird thing is our site got hit by a DDoS attack (flooded with TIME_WAIT connections) right after we posted in the discussion regarding sz1hosting but it was easy to mitigate. I guess he moved on and targeted LET. I believe he is using the same method of an attack because I saw an "503 Service Unavailable Error" error on LET yesterday night and that error is caused when the maximum concurrent limit is reached, causing the server to be overloaded, which was the same method of attack we got attacked with.


I wouldn't call that weird, he's done it to 2 other providers from VPSB in the last week.

EDIT: That I'm aware of anyway.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Oct 2, 2014)

just an FYI, if LET/B is down for any period of time and you advertise there BSA will refund you a for the down time.

I did that during the great constantinos war of 2012


----------



## tdale (Oct 2, 2014)

Its back now not sure how long been busy today


----------



## serverian (Oct 2, 2014)

Did LET being down let you down?


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2014)

serverian said:


> Did LET being down let you down?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Oct 3, 2014)

I take both ^


----------



## sv01 (Oct 3, 2014)

down again


----------



## Amitz (Oct 3, 2014)

sv01 said:


> down again


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xjug9_chumbawamba-tubthumping_fun


----------



## tdale (Oct 16, 2014)

down again


----------



## drmike (Oct 16, 2014)

Down - LET and LEB.

What's the slogan @tdale  ???

ColoCrossing - Dedicated to Uptime  ???


----------



## tdale (Oct 16, 2014)

@drmike

Ah there network uptime is pretty fantastic. They are not guaranteeing that people's services running inside there dedicated server is up 100% of the time. I called and let them know its fubar again lol.

-Tom


----------



## tdale (Oct 16, 2014)

@drmike

I'm waiting for you to buy a vps from me in LA


----------



## drmike (Oct 16, 2014)

tdale said:


> @drmike
> 
> I'm waiting for you to buy a vps from me in LA


Don't wait too long.  I never buy LA since latency and connects from here in Zimbabwe to there are so bad.   My upstream pushes packets at the rate and pattern of a urine stream.

Curiously watching as you grow your seedling company.  Waiting for that new snazzy with-bite logo.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 16, 2014)

tdale said:


> down *again*


SysAdmin would be looking for a new job if he worked for me.


----------



## ZweiTiger (Oct 16, 2014)

LET is a big community site.. very big. I really dont know why they keep the uptime below 99%. I think they has enought profit to rent a dedicated server or buy an owned litespeed webserver , or buy DDOS protection from many providers.

I really not understand how they could accept to happen this.

I think this. But i know.. very hard to manage a server... to keep it nearest 100% so i understand this.

Patience at all


----------



## Munzy (Oct 16, 2014)

ZweiTiger said:


> LET is a big community site.. very big. I really dont know why they keep the uptime below 99%. I think they has enought profit to rent a dedicated server or buy an owned litespeed webserver , or buy DDOS protection from many providers.
> 
> I really not understand how they could accept to happen this.
> 
> ...


I am sorry, but you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## AuroraZero (Oct 16, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> SysAdmin would be looking for a new job if he worked for me.


Most of the Internet would be fired if they worked for me.


----------



## k0nsl (Oct 16, 2014)

It's down, again.



<k0nsl> .isup lowendtalk.com
<river> It's not just you. http://lowendtalk.com looks 4down from here!

*[edit]*

Welp. I didn't see the previous page.


----------



## drmike (Oct 16, 2014)

The downtime perplexes me with those sites....  They are big sites if you look at corrupted metrics like Alexa.  Don't go comparing something like that to say BuySellsAds numbers.  Huge difference.

I mean if they can't even keep up their own sites.... What happens when you are a customer subletting servers / renting?

They built some cluster supposedly for the sites.  What did they claim?  8 front ends or something????  Odds are they did 8 VPS instances on the same box speaking VLAN/internally to MySQL/web stack on same box.

Someone over there can't scale things right or deal with malicious traffic.  With all the practice, they should be experts.  

Surely they pissed the wrong schoolboy off and now their sites must pay.

Unsure why the lad doesn't take ColoCrossing.com offline while he's at it.   If you want to cripple someone you go after their money.  Kind of like some bastard in Buffalo contacting someone's boss... ho hum.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 16, 2014)

ZweiTiger said:


> LET is a big community site.. very big. I really dont know why they keep the uptime below 99%. I think they has enought profit to rent a dedicated server or buy an owned litespeed webserver , or buy DDOS protection from many providers.
> 
> I really not understand how they could accept to happen this.
> 
> ...


I handled a bunch of the maintenance on the old LE box and I can assure you, it doesn't need anything that large. Comments/viewership is down, anyone that's an advertiser can confirm the figures being far less than they were when LEA was still running it.

Back then each site ran inside an OpenVZ instance hosted on an E3 running proxmox. Load average was well under < 1 on each of them with minimal/no optimization on our part. The CC guys are just partially retarded because they think they can ride a spoofed SYN flood by just throwing raw iron at the problem without having anyone on staff that knows anything about DDOS attacks.

There's the running joke of _*the cluster*_ or _*cluster error*_ and all that. For those unaware, the site supposedly consists of an 8 server cluster now to load balance everything in a master<>master replication (not confirmed but given the funny syncing issues they had in the past it makes sense). Why do you need so much iron when the site is generating less impressions than when LEA ran it?

I *highly* recommend you don't use Alexa to judge the size of *any* site, anywhere. Alexa's entire system is based on how many people view your site *with their search bar enabled*. There's *many* bot herders out there that mass install the toolbar and then sell 'alexa rankings'. Infact for a while there was a few for sale on WHT until they got delisted/left.

Remember, the site used to literally host on a ~100MB RAM box from QuickWeb and that was back when the site was in its prime. The site is *far* from its prime, especially when they constantly keep relisting providers with extremely terrible histories.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Oct 16, 2014)

Since Uncle Fran is giving LowendHistoryLessons I'll toss this on the fire.

Ironic that back in the day, oh was that February 2012 when Lowendtalk was hosted on Linode.   LET got DDoS'd and it went on and on.  The site stayed down for days.

Then all of a sudden - to the rescue - ColoCrossing.   A company with no DDoS protection, no defined expertise with such, etc.   

Just like that, site migrated out of Linode over to ColoCrossing and all those big nasty attacks just stopped.

Irony isn't lost.   

Maybe the new owner of Lowend is staging the DDoS for more public theater and distraction.

opcorn:


----------



## AuroraZero (Oct 16, 2014)

What truly needs to happen is some one over there needs to pull their heads out of their asses and get a handle on things. The whole place is like a sinking ship with no Captain. If they did that the place might actually become something again.

Right now as it stands the place can't, and won't become anymore then it is now. I will not come right out and say the people running don't have a clue but what they are showing is incompetence of the highest order. Most of the people who browse the site could do a better job keeping it online then they have thus far, and don't get me started on the hosts that should be flushed down the toilet.

I guess I should stop ranting and go back to lurking lol. I am better at that anyways it seems.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 16, 2014)

CC offered Joel a 4 x 1gbit port bonded setup that was to be used for some tanking power.

The box was provisioned as an E3 using its onboard ports, no additionals and no LACP/LAG port merging.

No UDP ACL's were in place either (I know this is 100% true since it was easy to confirm).

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Oct 16, 2014)

What????? @AuroraZero   they have a fearless leader Kossen.  He's a waffler though.  Waffles between knowing and doing right and being Biloh's paycheck whore.

Is his auto-posting of bullsh!t BlueVM offers bubblegummed up for the n'th time not effective  ?  I know how they can improve it --- with a GVH offering on LEB   Oh wait that won't work.  BuyLow call the Blanchard boys and have them spin up some more fake-low-end-co's.

See problem over there isn't that they don't get it.  They get it alright, just in it to get more of the market pie by hook or by crook.  Like them bugging LET and LEB with AdRoll code for Servermania.

I think all the Buffalo boys should join Kossen in an euro-pee-on vacation for a few months of holiday.  Cause the contributions by folks in roles, meh, it's like autopilot-on-drunk.


----------



## tdale (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not sure what is going on with it  All i know is i called CC and informed them of the issue. Hopefully someone has already taken action or is going to take action shortly. This is the longest its been down for a while now.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 16, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> What truly needs to happen is some one over there needs to pull their heads out of their asses and get a handle on things. The whole place is like a sinking ship with no Captain. If they did that the place might actually become something again.
> 
> Right now as it stands the place can't, and won't become anymore then it is now. I will not come right out and say the people running don't have a clue but what they are showing is incompetence of the highest order. Most of the people who browse the site could do a better job keeping it online then they have thus far, and don't get me started on the hosts that should be flushed down the toilet.
> 
> I guess I should stop ranting and go back to lurking lol. I am better at that anyways it seems.


If they cared about the site they would take a hard stance against really really *really* shitty service being provided by many providers, *even if they are large customers of them*. Do you think CVPS/BlueVM/123S/WLS are in a position to leave CC in protest if Biloh/@mpkossen laid down the law on service quality before another post? Lets be serious.

Fran


----------



## drmike (Oct 16, 2014)

May I present this:





(this 'toon is all that much funnier when you read URL before and see it came from ColoCrossing's internet / internal facing stuff)


----------



## johnlth93 (Oct 16, 2014)

well still down from here


----------



## AuroraZero (Oct 16, 2014)

drmike said:


> What????? @AuroraZero   they have a fearless leader Kossen.  He's a waffler though.  Waffles between knowing and doing right and being Biloh's paycheck whore.
> 
> Is his auto-posting of bullsh!t BlueVM offers bubblegummed up for the n'th time not effective  ?  I know how they can improve it --- with a GVH offering on LEB   Oh wait that won't work.  BuyLow call the Blanchard boys and have them spin up some more fake-low-end-co's.
> 
> ...



I know they know exactly what they are doing and have known for a long time. Fact of the matter is at some point the house of cards is going to come crumbling down. You can only stack shit so high before it starts to crumble and stink so bad some one begins to notice.

They could not pay me enough to give up my integrity to run that site. My scruples and honor would get in the way and I would have to tell the owners to go get bent. There is not enough money in the world for me to condone that behavior.



Francisco said:


> If they cared about the site they would take a hard stance against really really *really* shitty service being provided by many providers, *even if they are large customers of them*. Do you think CVPS/BlueVM/123S/WLS are in a position to leave CC in protest if Biloh/@mpkossen laid down the law on service quality before another post? Lets be serious.
> 
> 
> Fran


I was really surprised that they banned Johnny boy and made it stick for as long as they have to be honest. I figured it would be a few days and he would be back. I refuse to do any business with any company that has server in a CC location. I will not touch with a ten foot pole. I have a VPS that UGVPS gave me a long time ago that I refuse to even boot up. The networks was so, so, to begin with and the disk meh.... so no big loss, but anyways at some point they will run that site into the ground or some one high enough up in the government will take notice and the whole scheme will come down around their ears.


----------



## Darwin (Oct 16, 2014)

They are trying to apply POODLE patch

...but no one seems to find where LET's https config is


----------



## drmike (Oct 16, 2014)

Darwin said:


> They are trying to apply POODLE patch
> 
> ...but no one seems to find where LET's https config is



But that would imply SSL for their sites and they have dragged their feet to bloody points screaming about how they can't do that...

It was like BuySellAds fault originally the claimed... No ads on SSL site, yeah right, sure... Then I stopped paying attention to the theater.

I like when Darwin speaks:

*LE* is down due to natural selection *


----------



## drmike (Oct 16, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> I was really surprised that they banned Johnny boy and made it stick for as long as they have to be honest. I figured it would be a few days and he would be back.


My take on the GVH ban is simple.

Although GVH drives sales into BuyLow's pocket, GVH really was taking a public hammer to their el cheapo VPS sales (a flex market that is very profitable compared to having to deliver a physical server to a single customer).  GVH took CVPS insanity plans and mass multiplied the insanity while ripping the prices down even further.  GVH uptime, support, etc. are probably even better than CVPS/123/Blue these days.  So it's direct compete in the same eco system.

As ages ago it was said, COMPETITION IS A SIN.

BuyLow's bean counters didn't like the chomping going on out of the ill gotten LE* pie GVH was doing.

Plus for as dishonest as Jonny has been strategically, he has been very honest at times about revealing matters and that has CC perma-bent.

Whether or not two community members were involved / using the same IP / etc.  meh, I suspect they weren't and that was cover BS.  Look how they were unbanned and matter silently circled down the drain.

Needless to say, the buzzards at CC/CVPS were instantly after ban probably talking to the lad about stealing his company away.

Me, I hope he runs away from CC for his own good.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 16, 2014)

My take on the GVH part is that @mpkossen took a stance to get rid of a problem user and if Biloh/Sysadmin reversed his decision, it would've likely put a really big dent in their relationship.

Think about it. If Biloh unbanned GVH after @mpkossen banned him, it'd just mean GVH has immunity from being dumb/silly/etc and to not touch him for the sake of the bottom line, nothing more. It isn't like GVH's IMMEDIATE PRESS RELEASES brought any value to the community past laughs and a swarm of people spamming the threads. I guess there's "value" in views but...

Francisco


----------



## AuroraZero (Oct 16, 2014)

There is no way he could survive away from CC now @drmike. He has burnt way too many bridges. Not just with the whole GVH thing but with everything he done. He is a big drama queen and not many people will put up with that. Not even from a client. No matter how much money is involved.

I am sure on some level he has to know. If he doesn't then he is not so smart and needs to doing a lot of growing up before trying it again in any industry.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Oct 16, 2014)

LET seems to be back up right now..


----------



## drmike (Oct 16, 2014)

GVH certainly could survive away from CC.   Deals going on aren't anything special.  He's more than paying to cover the machine leasing they are doing with financing and the various other overheads (ping, power, etc.).  Overs on bandwidth consumption, I'd say in the CC spirit such is lax.  Meaning that's an advantage and how some of the prior stupid was able to happen (100TB VPS plans).

The market there is about the VPS pile though.  No way anyone wants to expand bottom line by mass selling real servers.  That is unless you sell at real rates.  Margins in CC land are too tight to grow place on dedi sales.  Not enough enterprise folks being victimized to subsidize the skid buyers.

Only so many ways to dice an onion up


----------



## tdale (Oct 16, 2014)

and its down. Lol


----------



## XFS_Duke (Oct 16, 2014)

And, it is...

D

O

W

N


----------



## ExonHost (Oct 16, 2014)

Its down for me.


----------



## tdale (Oct 16, 2014)

Down down downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. I wish I could see the cc bandwidth graphs right now lol


----------



## MannDude (Oct 17, 2014)

They had some skid running rampant in #LowEndBox on freenode earlier today that kept saying he was doing it. I take it he was banned from LET.

Unfortunately, LowEndTalk and LowEndBox are sort of the target market and demographic for skids and what not looking for $2 VPSes.

At this point I'd imagine Colocrossing should just move the site to a different host, lots of people offering filtering at all spectrum of the price range. If they're unable to tank the flood, move it off their network and host it with someone who can. I'm sure they would tell the same to you if you were renting a dedicated server from them that was being hit often, so I don't see why they don't just do that themselves.


----------



## trewq (Oct 17, 2014)

MannDude said:


> At this point I'd imagine Colocrossing should just move the site to a different host, lots of people offering filtering at all spectrum of the price range. If they're unable to tank the flood, move it off their network and host it with someone who can. I'm sure they would tell the same to you if you were renting a dedicated server from them that was being hit often, so I don't see why they don't just do that themselves.


As a provider with their own "data centre" I don't know why they don't have DDoS migration for their own service. I mean, I can understand them not offering it to clients due to making themselves a target but for their own sites, it just gives a bad impression of how much they actually care.

EDIT: I wrote this post on the bus with a screaming kid in front of me. Excuse the bad sentence structure.


----------



## drmike (Oct 17, 2014)

Someone took the little blue pill and got it up again, LET that is.

These attacks surely are a PITA.  But when you own the site and are the provider and you have all that down time, yeah says a lot about what to expect and what happens if  a client is a target.

Yesterday was downstream customers randomly offline for hours.  Today the Lowend sites tanked.  What's on the schedule for Freaky Friday?


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 17, 2014)

> As a provider with their own "data centre"


I must have missed this.  When did they get their own data center? The people who run datacentermap.com must be CC haters because they don't have them listed.


----------



## drmike (Oct 17, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I must have missed this.  When did they get their own data center? The people who run datacentermap.com must be CC haters because they don't have them listed.


All real sites are ran by CC haters.  That's the first qualification, right before figuring out how to get your LAMP stack going.

It's a conspiracy obviously.

This made me lol:

http://colocrossing.com/services/disaster/recovery


----------



## AuroraZero (Oct 17, 2014)

^^^^^^^ Am I supposed to take that seriously? (The site I mean not @drmike's post)


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 17, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> They could not pay me enough to give up my integrity to run that site. My scruples and honor would get in the way and I would have to tell the owners to go get bent. There is not enough money in the world for me to condone that behavior.





drmike said:


> they have a fearless leader Kossen.  He's a waffler though.  Waffles between knowing and doing right and being Biloh's paycheck whore.



I wonder how much he gets paid... is it public knowledge? I hope it's worth it!

 




drmike said:


> Whether or not two community members were involved / using the same IP / etc.  meh, I suspect they weren't and that was cover BS.  Look how they were unbanned and matter silently circled down the drain.


That was all a lie and clearly no one had interest in getting to the bottom of it. The silences speak volumes.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 17, 2014)

What exactly is the point of paying for a CloudFlare plan with DDoS protection when you advertise your IP address to every Tom, Skid, and Harry?

CloudFlare IPs for www.lowendtalk.com



> dig www.lowendtalk.com
> 
> ; <<>> DiG 9.8.4-rpz2+rl005.12-P1 <<>> www.lowendtalk.com
> ;; global options: +cmd
> ...


Real IP for lowendtalk.com



> dig lowendtalk.com
> 
> ; <<>> DiG 9.8.4-rpz2+rl005.12-P1 <<>> lowendtalk.com
> ;; global options: +cmd
> ...


Sheer f**king genius.


----------



## drmike (Oct 17, 2014)

Bahaha @DomainBop  

I just noticed the same myself - I never type www - anything... so saw the real IP there.

It is funnier.. cause they are pushing IP out to public in other places and have been for who knows how long.


----------



## AuroraZero (Oct 17, 2014)

HN-Matt said:


> I wonder how much he gets paid... is it public knowledge? I hope it's worth it!


 I don't care how much he is paid. Money is not everything in this world and more people need to learn this lesson as far as I am concerned.



drmike said:


> Bahaha @DomainBop
> 
> I just noticed the same myself - I never type www - anything... so saw the real IP there.
> 
> It is funnier.. cause they are pushing IP out to public in other places and have been for who knows how long.


Hey now don't forget they have geniuses working for them. I may not be the smartest tack in the drawer but I can certainly read and follow some directions. I keep forgetting they do not teach reading, writing, and arithmetic in schools anymore though.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 17, 2014)

drmike said:


> Bahaha @DomainBop
> 
> I just noticed the same myself - I never type www - anything... so saw the real IP there.
> 
> It is funnier.. cause they are pushing IP out to public in other places and have been for who knows how long.


Yep.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Oct 17, 2014)

> 502 Bad Gateway
> 
> 
> nginx


 ​'da cluster is dead!​


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 17, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> I don't care how much he is paid. Money is not everything in this world and more people need to learn this lesson as far as I am concerned.


I was curious on the condition of it already being public knowledge. If not, then I don't really care enough to know either.

He seems to spend a lot of time moderating, though, so I do hope it's worth it.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 17, 2014)

drmike said:


> 'da cluster is dead!​


Can't recall the last time I saw a _'cluster'_ have more downtime than free website hosts.  Perhaps someone needs to inform them that simply cramming their little site CVPS style onto a box with 400 other VMs doesn't make it a redundant cluster, just a clusterfuck.

Or maybe don't tell lies about a setup if repeated problems point to the exact opposite.


----------



## drmike (Oct 17, 2014)

Maybe BuyVM should pony up a VPS with DDoS protection 

They are still down.  More downtime than a crackhead hooker.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Oct 17, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> Read his old threads. People hate him because he's dense headed and doesn't listen to anyone, it's extra annoying when he quotes your post saying okay or thanks but didn't read it at all.


Pretty sure that's the exact same thing thing that mtwicsool does


----------



## Francisco (Oct 17, 2014)

HN-Matt said:


> I wonder how much he gets paid... is it public knowledge? I hope it's worth it!
> 
> That was all a lie and clearly no one had interest in getting to the bottom of it. The silences speak volumes.


There is no public number but he claims that he doesn't get paid very much but personally puts a high value on being able to manage a supposedly high profile website.

Someone did the math on all the ads running on the site and it worked out to like $5000/m from buysellads. In that @mpkossen is being paid and I'm assuming there's a few other mods that get at least a little bit of something. Biloh made a comment at one point that he was looking to hire some writers but he couldn't budget it.

When it comes to the cash flow I guess interesting question would be "is LE* a customer of CC, given both are children to velocity?". If that's the case it's possible *the cluster* is upwards of $1000/month to host once you count cloudflare business, etc.

Francisco


----------



## AuroraZero (Oct 17, 2014)

If they are paying that kind of money to host that site and it is not staying up then they need to rethink their strategy a bit. I don't like calling people morons but a couple of monkeys with tin cans and strings may have better uptime then that site as of late.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 17, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> If they are paying that kind of money to host that site and it is not staying up then they need to rethink their strategy a bit. I don't like calling people morons but a couple of monkeys with tin cans and strings may have better uptime then that site as of late.


While I don't have a link to the comment, there was a statement by one of the admins that claimed *the cluster* was made up of ~8 boxes.

Cloudflare is $200/month, assuming they're on premium, then whatever it is for 8 boxes.

The reason I think they have it split like this is because HVH is supposedly split like this as well. Own equipment pools, etc.

Francisco


----------



## AuroraZero (Oct 17, 2014)

That is insanity of the highest order. I know of a lot bigger sites that do not use anything close to that and have nothing near the problems. Such a waste of money and resources for both sites, that it is shameful.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 17, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> That is insanity of the highest order. I know of a lot bigger sites that do not use anything close to that and have nothing near the problems. Such a waste of money and resources for both sites, that it is shameful.


Honestly I figure they were trying to rely on syncookies to protect them when they were bleeding (spoofed?) SYN floods.

A single NGINX install can handle some serious volumes of traffic. I mean, the site is behind cloudflare now so CF is likely doing some caching, so the amount of load on backend servers is fairly minimal. I'm fairly sure the reason 'search' has been broken for so long is whomever was flooding them was pounding it with GET requests and blasting their SQL DB out.

I used to think their control panel was 100% inhouse, and while it is in that they built it for themselves, I don't think the developers are a part of CC's usual work force. If they were at all competent they would be able to engineer some improvements.

(I'm being vague in what changes that could be made to help deal with the flood they're eating.)

Francisco


----------



## RLT (Oct 17, 2014)

Solo down for me looks like they really puffed someone off.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 17, 2014)

RLT said:


> Solo down for me looks like they really puffed someone off.


It's "probably" the sz1 fellow, he wants some threads down. The problem with just 'doing what he asks' is that any sketchy host that does sketchy things can just DDOS it into the ground and make the same demands.

Quick fix? Do what he asks. Smart fix? Figure out what these people are slamming and address it. Once they give in once, they might as well stop anyone from being able to post any negative reviews or hell, even positive reviews, because they're going to nom them packets.

Francisco


----------



## D. Strout (Oct 17, 2014)

So... I've been out of the loop here for a while. Has LET seriously been down for 15 days? From DDoS? I take it from the posts here it may have been up a little bit here and there, but damn, that's a lot of downtime. I know LEB has been up a bit more since I still visit occasionally, unless I missed something there too.


----------



## perennate (Oct 17, 2014)

@D. Strout it's been going on and off for the last week.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 17, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> So... I've been out of the loop here for a while. Has LET seriously been down for 15 days? From DDoS? I take it from the posts here it may have been up a little bit here and there, but damn, that's a lot of downtime. I know LEB has been up a bit more since I still visit occasionally, unless I missed something there too.


Very spotty, not full blown 15 days.

As of right now they've been down for the better part of the last 2 days with other large outages prior to that.

Francisco


----------



## trewq (Oct 17, 2014)

@Francisco if it's just simple flooding couldn't rules be implemented at a network level to effectively rate limit requests from all IPs individually?


I would think that by doing this it would be easy enough to run a setup that could deal with the "bad" requests that leak though.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 17, 2014)

trewq said:


> @Francisco if it's just simple flooding couldn't rules be implemented at a network level to effectively rate limit requests from all IPs individually?
> 
> I would think that by doing this it would be easy enough to run a setup that could deal with the "bad" requests that leak though.


You're assuming it isn't spoofed.

Again, i'm not going to go into this for free 

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 18, 2014)

Francisco said:


> You're assuming it isn't spoofed.
> 
> 
> Again, i'm not going to go into this for free
> ...


What that means is you have to wine and dine @Francisco before you get him to open his "wormhole"

(Joke: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYREs6PdWMg )


----------



## mikho (Oct 18, 2014)

Some guy on irc claimed that yesterday was him because he was banned.


Last I read before going to sleep was that he was heading over to #Frantech and that @Francisco knew who he was since he helped (?) with a whmcs issue not long ago.


Name was t0xic.


----------



## zafouhar (Oct 18, 2014)

Does LET have anything above 1% uptime these days?


----------



## Francisco (Oct 18, 2014)

mikho said:


> Some guy on irc claimed that yesterday was him because he was banned.
> 
> Last I read before going to sleep was that he was heading over to #Frantech and that @Francisco knew who he was since he helped (?) with a whmcs issue not long ago.
> 
> Name was t0xic.


There was some convo going on about if he was involved or not.

Honestly, LE's such an easy target right now that there's probably a half dozen people smacking at them.

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 18, 2014)

Francisco said:


> There was some convo going on about if he was involved or not.
> 
> 
> Honestly, LE's such an easy target right now that there's probably a half dozen people smacking at them.
> ...


haha well Sz1hosting (or HostingandVPS kid) came in and was blaming BuyVM for DDoSing LET and @kcaj.

Obvious idiot but still made me chuckle.


----------



## centoslgd (Oct 18, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> haha well Sz1hosting (or HostingandVPS kid) came in and was blaming BuyVM for DDoSing LET and @kcaj.
> 
> Obvious idiot but still made me chuckle.


One of the moderators claimed it was ViCommunications. Even that guy's sentence structure & use of grammar was much different to that of sz1


----------



## alessio (Oct 18, 2014)

ZweiTiger said:


> LET is a big community site.. very big. I really dont know why they keep the uptime below 99%. I think they has enought profit to rent a dedicated server or buy an owned litespeed webserver , or buy DDOS protection from many providers.
> 
> I really not understand how they could accept to happen this.


This is something which puzzles me as well. Everybody will understand that a constant availability might not be achievable and so an issue once in a while isnt a problem, but outages of this scale are different to comprehend for a site of this size. The only explanation I could come up with is they either do not care or do not have the resources (financially, experience-wise, time-wise etc.) to keep it running. It looks rather like carelessness though if you realise that not even the DNS records are in order.


----------



## drmike (Oct 18, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Someone did the math on all the ads running on the site and it worked out to like $5000/m from buysellads. In that @mpkossen is being paid and I'm assuming there's a few other mods that get at least a little bit of something. Biloh made a comment at one point that he was looking to hire some writers but he couldn't budget it.


BSA income for LET and LEB

--------------------------------------

Lowendtalk - 38 slots @ $100 each = $3800 a month

Lowendbox - 

14 slots @ $125 each = $1750 a month

10 slots @ $75 each = $750 a month

40 slots @ $100 each = $4000 a month

--------------------------------------------------------------

Monthly ouright BSA total: $10,300

BSA takes 25%.

CC gets from BSA monthly: $7725.

PLUS!

There are:

1 large rectangle ad on each site (believe Servermania on both)

AdRoll code insertion on both sites

^--- those both are direct sales / deals.

That's the above board known stuff.

As far as them not being able to afford to pay folks, that's them being too damn cheap greedy again.  When you have a market like that site and idealistic moron children who think gold should be given freely yeah, paying folks for labor, work, similar is a foreign concept.  You are supposed to do it free for status yo'.  Live and direct from a cardboard box under a bridge.  Oh wait, they are child exploiters... Live and direct from the basement of the parents house in the burbs.


----------



## drmike (Oct 18, 2014)

Doing my wellness checks:

LOWENDTALK = DOWN

LOWENDBOX = DOWN

COLOCROSSING.com = DOWN

Now just wait for the person bombing them to realize the money is over here for ColoCrossing:

https://portal.colocrossing.com

That's where the big plane with the big bombs needs to fly over.


----------



## serverian (Oct 18, 2014)

drmike said:


> Doing my wellness checks:
> 
> LOWENDTALK = DOWN
> 
> ...


Why don't you hire a hitman and have them killed and be happy forever already?


----------



## centoslgd (Oct 18, 2014)

serverian said:


> Why don't you hire a hitman and have them killed and be happy forever already?


If he does that then he would lose his motivation to investigate all the immoral practices in the hosting world. I am sure he would prefer praying & wishing they would mend their ways instead of killing them


----------



## serverian (Oct 18, 2014)

centoslgd said:


> If he does that then he would lose his motivation to investigate all the immoral practices in the hosting world. I am sure he would prefer praying & wishing they would mend their ways instead of killing them


You got it wrong. He's not investigating immoral things in the hosting world. He's obsessed with ColoCrossing only. Like all other companies are angels from heaven.

Now he's showing people target to attack. He has no concern for the people who hosts with ColoCrossing at all.


----------



## drmike (Oct 18, 2014)

serverian said:


> Why don't you hire a hitman and have them killed and be happy forever already?


Cause that's against the laws and regulations of society and in opposite to my directional compass   They do enough self harm that inevitably well...   Someone will introduce them to real pain.  Other businesses you pull some of the anti-competitive things they have and guys show up and you get roughed up.  Will it happen in hosting?   In time I suspect it will, but that's for someone who is a competitor, not me.



serverian said:


> You got it wrong. He's not investigating immoral things in the hosting world. He's obsessed with ColoCrossing only. Like all other companies are angels from heaven.


Again buddy, I've looked at other stuff.  Wrote about it too. Always glad to look at others. Feel free to send me something.

Other companies being angels, hardly.   But there are plenty of legit companies who aren't such clowns / pulling scams in mass.   I'd like to believe your companies are examples of people running things on the legit side.



> Now just wait for the person bombing them to realize the money is over here for ColoCrossing:
> 
> https://portal.colocrossing.com


There I said it twice.  Fact is and will always be, if you have an issue with some clowns in business, you attack them at the wallet.  Do I encourage DDoS'ing folks? No. Maybe if I were decades younger, in my parents basement and in this industry offering goods.  

But it is what it is.   Someone wants to make a stink and they are doing a good job of such.  Why not point them to what really matters.  'Da money.

Such should be obvious.  If that's some grand revelation, pastey arsed folks need to get outside more.  If that is some target that chokes the chicken necks on Buffalo, then good.  Whack a mole and keep moving.

Not like I am unmasking their direct IPs or something privileged.



serverian said:


> He has no concern for the people who hosts with ColoCrossing at all.


Is that news?  I mean it's buyer beware and has been.  This made me laugh.

Here let me push some changes to the access switches.. cough.


----------



## drmike (Oct 18, 2014)

It has been days now with this crazy downtime over there.

Cloudflare protects mega huge sites with massive attacks.   Unsure why LET/LEB can't hang.  It's not that the attacks are that big either.

My take is CC methods of power tanking with their own big pipe has hit some ceiling.  Their cluster is probably perma burnt as-is implemented.

Unsure what they subscribe to at Cloudflare, but if I were in corporate at CF I'd be watching what is said on LET and LEB where the finger wagging prior has been Cloudflare can't deal with this  = junk = being cut.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 18, 2014)

They added CloudFlare to lowendtalk.com


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 18, 2014)

drmike said:


> It has been days now with this crazy downtime over there.
> 
> Cloudflare protects mega huge sites with massive attacks.   Unsure why LET/LEB can't hang.  It's not that the attacks are that big either.
> 
> ...


I don't think they're subscribing to the $200 plan with real protection.  Even if they were CloudFlare isn't going to help when you only use it on www.lowendtalk.com and expose the IP for lowendtalk.com.


----------



## sv01 (Oct 18, 2014)

atleast lowend{talk,box}.com down message not shown ads, unlike vpsboard down page,show some ads


----------



## drmike (Oct 18, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I don't think they're subscribing to the $200 plan with real protection.  Even if they were CloudFlare isn't going to help when you only use it on www.lowendtalk.com and expose the IP for lowendtalk.com.


Bahaha... I think they are running the free version.

The unexposed IP was a classic WTF moment that went on for a few days.

There are other IP leakages still.


----------



## drmike (Oct 18, 2014)

sv01 said:


> atleast lowend{talk,box}.com down message not shown ads, unlike vpsboard down page,show some ads


That's funny.    I mean if a site isn't up, I guess ads showing are better than nothing. Give folks some shopping to do instead.

All I see on LEB is the Cloudflare pukeage.

LET is like zero output.

They really need to get issuing some credits/refunds on their advertising.

LET I see nothing.  It's total failing


----------



## MannDude (Oct 18, 2014)

sv01 said:


> atleast lowend{talk,box}.com down message not shown ads, unlike vpsboard down page,show some ads


Our failover page is being redone sometime, it's on my to-do list as it's comically bad. But in short, advertisers don't pay for downtime so felt compelled to put those on our failover, "We'll be back soon" page. Only seemed fair to them. Once redone it won't be done in such a tacky fashion, but it is what it is for now. Hopefully you won't have to see that page much.


----------



## rds100 (Oct 18, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Our failover page is being redone sometime, it's on my to-do list as it's comically bad. But in short, advertisers don't pay for downtime so felt compelled to put those on our failover, "We'll be back soon" page. Only seemed fair to them. Once redone it won't be done in such a tacky fashion, but it is what it is for now. Hopefully you won't have to see that page much.


While you are redoing it, try adding some cache-control or expires headers, because yesterday when vpsboard was down i didn't realize it was back up until i forced a refresh in the browser.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 18, 2014)

rds100 said:


> While you are redoing it, try adding some cache-control or expires headers, because yesterday when vpsboard was down i didn't realize it was back up until i forced a refresh in the browser.


Good idea. It was sloppily thrown together under duress, and unfortunately that is when I make the most alterations to it. "Ah shit, site is down. Ah, failover page looks like crap! Lemme make a few changes while it's live!"


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 18, 2014)

serverian said:


> He has no concern for the people who hosts with ColoCrossing at all.


Perhaps I'm missing something here... but why should pub or anyone else feel any kind of empathy over someone else's choices?  That'd be like telling someone not to pick on Jeff Dahmer because someone else they know made the bad choice of going to his house late one night.


----------



## Neo (Oct 18, 2014)

Interesting:


----------



## msp - nick (Oct 18, 2014)

Ouch,

Madness.


----------



## markjcc (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks like it was up for a bit, then it went down again...

What is this now? Day 3 of outage?


----------



## hostnoob (Oct 18, 2014)

markjcc said:


> Looks like it was up for a bit, then it went down again...
> 
> What is this now? Day 3 of outage?


You need to use www.


----------



## markjcc (Oct 18, 2014)

hostnoob said:


> You need to use www.


Ah, There we go!


----------



## drmike (Oct 18, 2014)

Neo said:


> Interesting:


Did Kossen call the internet police on someone?  What do we dial on smartphones to reach the internet po-po? 812?


----------



## AuroraZero (Oct 18, 2014)

I thought joodle was leaving LE* anyways. Color me confused, or maybe that was just the kick message. I have almost given up trying to figure all of that place out.


----------



## drmike (Oct 18, 2014)

Well CF is definitely back up front...

I suspect the attacker either got bored or went broke.

Nice show of force and I'd say that was more downtime than the 2012 DDoS attacks were.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 18, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> I thought joodle was leaving LE* anyways. Color me confused, or maybe that was just the kick message. I have almost given up trying to figure all of that place out.


xprotocept has always been an upstanding citizen. He was obviously framed!


----------



## AuroraZero (Oct 18, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> xprotocept has always been an upstanding citizen. He was obviously framed!


Ahhh yes I had forgotten he is always innocent. I must have flying monkeys coming out of my ass as well!!


----------



## hostnoob (Oct 18, 2014)

why would he ddos let tho? I don't think he was mad at them for anything


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Oct 18, 2014)

> 11:20:35 AM - newbe: mpkossen is idiot


Well, he claimed that he wasn't Joodle and he is actually geographically located differently from Joodle.


----------



## serverian (Oct 18, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Perhaps I'm missing something here... but why should pub or anyone else feel any kind of empathy over someone else's choices?  That'd be like telling someone not to pick on Jeff Dahmer because someone else they know made the bad choice of going to his house late one night.


People make "bad" choices. It's part of being human. You were with ColoCrossing for a long time as well. How would you feel when you couldn't reach them for an emergency remote hands task because some guy is ddosing their support portal? Would you just suck it up and wait for the attack to end (if ever) and tell yourself that you deserved this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWOQWUZNVDQ


----------



## Munzy (Oct 18, 2014)

serverian said:


> People make "bad" choices. It's part of being human. You were with ColoCrossing for a long time as well. How would you feel when you couldn't reach them for an emergency remote hands task because some guy is ddosing their support portal? Would you just suck it up and wait for the attack to end (if ever) and tell yourself that you deserved this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWOQWUZNVDQ


Many providers here run there portal on separate networks to make sure this doesn't happen. They also add DDOS protection and other things to help keep support sites up, and for there good customers they have other non-take down methods of communication. I.e. twitter, facebook, etc. 

Not disagreeing with your point, but they could have made a few better choices.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 18, 2014)

serverian said:


> People make "bad" choices. It's part of being human. You were with ColoCrossing for a long time as well. How would you feel when you couldn't reach them for an emergency remote hands task because some guy is ddosing their support portal? Would you just suck it up and wait for the attack to end (if ever) and tell yourself that you deserved this?


Yes, people make bad choices.  They learn from them, and adapt.  The ones that refuse to learn from their own (or others') bad decisions are the ones to, as you say, 'deserved this'.

To appease your specific example - we have sufficient.. affiliations everywhere that we could've put someone on their doorstep if necessary.  Yes, we were with CC for some time (not a long time by any means), before all of the bullshit started.  It was a mess we saw coming, after becoming rather proficient in pattern recognition from dealing with other shoddy "DCs" in the past - and we were able to get out.

Now, to answer your question - if we were still stupid enough to remain with CC, or to sign back up with them despite full knowledge of everything that's happened the past few years?  Then yes, we would deserve to pay for making such a horrible choice.  Like I said, if you *KNOW* that Mike Jackson is your neighbor, you don't let your kids go over and play.  To put that outside the land of simile - if you are still willingly hosting with them, your clients deserve better.


----------



## lbft (Oct 19, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Perhaps I'm missing something here... but why should pub or anyone else feel any kind of empathy over someone else's choices?


Condoning and encouraging shitty behaviour gets you covered in shit too.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 19, 2014)

Aye, true - but there's a bit of a difference between apathy and encouragement.  I can't bring myself to feel sorry for the folks suffering from CC's incompetence because... well, at this point they really should know better.  Doesn't mean I want to see them get hit, or celebrate the fact that they are.


----------



## tdale (Oct 19, 2014)

ColoCrossing has 24/7 phone support  Even taking the portal down won't kill their support. I'm sure Jon or Alex would put a message up on the IVR saying "they know the portal is down and being worked on if you still need support press 1" It would be hard to saturate every link CC has in all the locations you are talking about over 100GBPS collectively or more. Its not as easy as most of you think.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 19, 2014)

You know you can crawl out from under their desk now, right?  No need to go waving flags around for a hypothetical situation.


----------



## serverian (Oct 19, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Now, to answer your question - if we were still stupid enough to remain with CC, or to sign back up with them despite full knowledge of everything that's happened the past few years?


Let's be honest. You still had ~3 months left with your contract and you were only going to move out when your contract ends. You decided to stay 3 more months even though you knew "everything that's happened". They wanted you out and they cancelled the contract, that's why you left early.

But the point here is that only a very very small amount of people know about what has happened. A customer of a sizable company like DediServe who uses ColoCrossing doesn't know anything about ColoCrossing. Why should they suffer?


Let's go a bit out of the frame and give an example of a very big upstream provider. As many of people in this industry knows, this provider has a very lax IP allocation policy. You can easily get lots of IPs from them by simply getting a small commit from them. And this provider doesn't forward abuse notices to their customers. So one can say, a small time spammer will have a good time by simply signing up with them. (I'm simply assuming that there is a little percentage of spammers who know about this, thank god.) So, should everyone (probably almost everyone in this world used them if they visited a website in their life) who uses them suffer?


----------



## MannDude (Oct 19, 2014)

Regardless of personal feelings of each other, we can all agree on one thing:


----------



## lbft (Oct 19, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Aye, true - but there's a bit of a difference between apathy and encouragement.  I can't bring myself to feel sorry for the folks suffering from CC's incompetence because... well, at this point they really should know better.  Doesn't mean I want to see them get hit, or celebrate the fact that they are.


Yet this squabble started when drmike clearly encouraged the attackers to hit a particular target, CC's billing.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 19, 2014)

serverian said:


> Let's be honest. You still had ~3 months left with your contract and you were only going to move out when your contract ends. You decided to stay 3 more months even though you knew "everything that's happened". They wanted you out and they cancelled the contract, that's why you left early.


Err... No. We had a 2 year contract with them thats first year passed in August. A few weeks into the month Jon had called me. Jon was already fully aware that we were going to leave already. I still fully believe to this day he picked those months to try to force us to move in the snow. Thankfully the only snow we saw at that point was a few flakes the day pony & I both landed. The actual move days were all perfectly fine.



tdale said:


> ColoCrossing has 24/7 phone support


And yet, a motherboard replacement took 18 hours to complete (on top of that, was completed incorrectly). Now, while this replacement was pending CVPS had been hacked literally the day before and while CC claimed they had put *none* of their own techs on to fix CVPS, why did it take 18 hours for a replacement?

Anyway, as others have said, DDoS is never the answer to anything. While I don't agree with a lot of their handling of things, them having to spend a week or two getting minimal sleep trying to cleanup these messes is completely retarded.

It's obvious at this point that there's a half dozen or so people flooding them on/off, unlikely to be related other than a shared interest in seeing them burn.

Francisco


----------



## serverian (Oct 19, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Err... No. We had a 2 year contract with them thats first year passed in August. A few weeks into the month Jon had called me. Jon was already fully aware that we were going to leave already. I still fully believe to this day he picked those months to try to force us to move in the snow. Thankfully the only snow we saw at that point was a few flakes the day pony & I both landed. The actual move days were all perfectly fine.


Well, I don't really remember everything but still one can still say you wanted stayed there until it's convenient for you to move, no?


That really doesn't matter too much, either. My point was, there are lots of companies people do business with even though they don't like their morals. It's what professional world (separating morals and business relationship) forces people to do that. For example, how many people out there even care if the owner of a company they do business is a jackass if they get what they pay for and satisfied with the service they receive?


----------



## tdale (Oct 19, 2014)

I was never under anyone's desk. I'm just saying nobody can really take all their support options offline. At the end of the day ColoCrossing by no means is a kiddie host. Everyone will still have their own views and opinions.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 19, 2014)

ColoCrossing isn't a kiddie host.  They do use old hardware but then again who doesn't have an old box here and there?

My biggest issue with ColoCrossing is their ethics.  I would never trust a service by ColoCrossing or a single service provider who uses them.  This is mostly because I don't want to support ColoCrossing in any financial way, which may or may not impact several people here on this forum (not to be disrespectful to you, but this is my opinion on ColoCrossing).  

I'm not saying "DDoS CC it's great!", because DDoS in itself is a total dick thing to do.  But for anyone else who uses ColoCrossing and inevitably gets screwed over it, I have no sympathy for you.  It's just like someone getting screwed over by GVH.  It's like "seriously... you should have known better"

I guess this can be taken the wrong way.  Basically what I meant is I don't want clients of CC or any companies affiliated with CC down.  But if they do happen to have issues (could be downtime or issues pertaining to relationships with CC) I don't really have any sympathy for them because from the current examples I've seen of how CC acts and does business.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 19, 2014)

lbft said:


> Yet this squabble started when drmike clearly encouraged the attackers to hit a particular target, CC's billing.


Hrm.  Looks like I'm just reading it differently then - I don't see any encouragement, just hindsight commentary.  On several occassions pub has done anti-skid rants, and to me his "should've hit them in the wallet" is no different from the Americans that said "Should've gotten in further" when talking about the recent White House infiltrations.  Do they *really* want to see a man get killed?  Likely not.  It's just expressing an opinion.

'Course, I could be way off.  But that's just how I'm seeing it.



serverian said:


> Well, I don't really remember everything but still one can still say you wanted stayed there until it's convenient for you to move, no?


 No, we wanted to get out as quickly as we could. Things were fine the first couple months, then it was nothing but problem after problem. At a point like that, when a move has to be done either way, you want to end the suffering and get it over with as soon as possible to minimize the time your clients have to suffer for a pathetic upstream. Which leads into...



serverian said:


> For example, how many people out there even care if the owner of a company they do business is a jackass if they get what they pay for and satisfied with the service they receive?


See, that's just it. If CC ran a stellar network, it'd be one thing to overlook the childish behaviour. But they don't - the network is trash, the service is horrible, the "techs" are the very definition of incompetant.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 19, 2014)

Here is the convo on IRC in case anyone is curious.


----------



## markjcc (Oct 19, 2014)

Why is part of LET not covered by CloudFlare?


----------



## Munzy (Oct 19, 2014)

markjcc said:


> Why is part of LET not covered by CloudFlare?



They keep having issues with cloudflare.


----------



## hostnoob (Oct 19, 2014)

Munzy said:


> Here is the convo on IRC in case anyone is curious.


so that guy is pissed because he decided to start ddosing anti-ddos providers and then got upset when every called him a dick?

boohoo, what a pathetic little loser.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 19, 2014)

markjcc said:


> Why is part of LET not covered by CloudFlare?


 


Munzy said:


> They keep having issues with cloudflare.


It's possible the flood is big enough that cloudflare is kicking them off of the protection?

We can safely assume they're on the business plan, so it's possible it's bleeding. They enabled the 'inline checking' on LEB, it's probably about time they enable it on LET too.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Oct 19, 2014)

markjcc said:


> Why is part of LET not covered by CloudFlare?


Because they are sloppy.

They leak IPs all the time otherwise.  CF should work for them, but they seem incapable of getting things set up say properly.

Hiding the sites seems like a good idea, but proper policies and checksums clearly aren't in place. Never have been.

First time you fail like this, you learn, second time, you really learn.  Third time anywhere else and people get fired/replaced/outsourced.   Them, meh, they like to run around in circles and try to tank things with their big upstream pipes.   That can work, until you realize HF folks offering bad traffic to quantity exceeding their pipes.  That has zero to do with dealing with Layer 7 attacks which they should be swallowing in Moby Dick sizes. 

Blowing your IPs public, means getting backdoored with packets, minus the lube.

Cloudflare's $200 a month package claims to offer all sorts of filtering on various layer attacks:

https://www.cloudflare.com/ddos

And that plan comes with a 100% uptime SLA.   Whatever that means - ideally proper account credits... (I don't use / subscribe to Cloudflare so someone else drop the knowledge).


----------



## Munzy (Oct 19, 2014)

Francisco said:


> It's possible the flood is big enough that cloudflare is kicking them off of the protection?
> 
> 
> We can safely assume they're on the business plan, so it's possible it's bleeding. They enabled the 'inline checking' on LEB, it's probably about time they enable it on LET too.
> ...


I don't think they have a business plan, otherwise why wouldn't they enable the Free SSL included.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 19, 2014)

Munzy said:


> I don't think they have a business plan, otherwise why wouldn't they enable the Free SSL included.


Then that's probably why they keep bleeding floods. CF's free stuff disables pretty quick at the first sign of a SYN/HTTP flood.

Francisco


----------



## Munzy (Oct 19, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Then that's probably why they keep bleeding floods. CF's free stuff disables pretty quick at the first sign of a SYN/HTTP flood.
> 
> 
> Francisco


I mean why else would they keep resisting SSL if it was only one click and done?


----------



## MannDude (Oct 19, 2014)

Munzy said:


> I mean why else would they keep resisting SSL if it was only one click and done?


I thought it was because of BuySellAds not playing nice with SSL?


----------



## Francisco (Oct 19, 2014)

Munzy said:


> I mean why else would they keep resisting SSL if it was only one click and done?


Free includes SSL too, no?

Francisco


----------



## Munzy (Oct 19, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I thought it was because of BuySellAds not playing nice with SSL?


With a customer the size of le* something could be done. Like a small proxy script.



Francisco said:


> Free includes SSL too, no?Francisco


 Now it does, before no.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh come the frick on buysellads. They're using a selfsigned SSL, lol.

Francisco


----------



## Munzy (Oct 19, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Oh come the frick on buysellads. They're using a selfsigned SSL, lol.Francisco


Maybe so, but it wouldn't take more then a few minutes to right a script that proxies between the sites. Mainly just lazy I assume and they didn't do it.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 19, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I thought it was because of BuySellAds not playing nice with SSL?


BuySellAds Pro plays nice with SSL but it's probably out of their price range https://pro.buysellads.com/publishers



> Why is part of LET not covered by CloudFlare?


Because DNS management wasn't on the activity list at the daycare center.  These are the same idiots who last year were running both their nameservers on the same IP/same server.



> I mean why else would they keep resisting SSL


SSL certificate installation wasn't on the activity list at the daycare either.  I could point out a few threads where installing an SSL turned into a day long adventure for Fapozo & Co.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 19, 2014)

LET working for anyone else right now?

Seems down for me, using both www / non-www. Load up a proxy and it works without issue. Unsure if I was blocked or if normal browsing / checking threads / refreshing for updates would trigger some new strict rule in place or not.

Even though I rarely post there I still lurk it often.


----------



## trewq (Oct 19, 2014)

MannDude said:


> LET working for anyone else right now?


www is working for me.


----------



## tdale (Oct 19, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> BuySellAds Pro plays nice with SSL but it's probably out of their price range https://pro.buysellads.com/publishers
> 
> Because DNS management wasn't on the activity list at the daycare center.  These are the same idiots who last year were running both their nameservers on the same IP/same server.
> 
> SSL certificate installation wasn't on the activity list at the daycare either.  I could point out a few threads where installing an SSL turned into a day long adventure for Fapozo & Co.


I think that Pro is for people that want to buy advertising not selling advertising space. They are on the selling the space end.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 19, 2014)

tdale said:


> I think that Pro is for people that want to buy advertising not selling advertising space. They are on the selling the space end.


Pro is also for sites that are selling ad space.  BuySellAds charges sites a hefty fee to use it  _"$499/month for up to 25 million ad impressions, $0.02 CPM after that."_  It includes quite a few more features than the regular BuySellAds (monetizing emails, rss feeds, Twitter feeds, apps, etc),... serving ads over SSL.

https://pro.buysellads.com/publishers/tour


----------



## zafouhar (Oct 21, 2014)

So i guess we can soon say that LET has deadpooled?


----------



## comXyz (Oct 21, 2014)

You can try to use www. instead of naked domain if you're accessing LET using naked domain.

Otherwise, you can try to access naked domain, if you're using full domain with www. to access LET.


----------



## zafouhar (Oct 21, 2014)

c1bl said:


> You can try to use www. instead of naked domain if you're accessing LET using naked domain.
> 
> Otherwise, you can try to access naked domain, if you're using full domain with www. to access LET.


I'm trying both with www and without and LET and LEB are dead with various different errors


----------



## msp - nick (Oct 22, 2014)

I know LET is up as I am accessing outside of my network.

But when I am inside I cannot seem to access.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Oct 22, 2014)

This is what 5 days down now?


----------



## souen (Oct 22, 2014)

It was accessible here yesterday, 1-2 hiccups so far today but it's hanging in there. Before that it was mostly 502/522/524 errors for 3 days, so yeah, about 5 days here.

It also seems to alternate between timeouts on www and no-www.


----------



## msp - nick (Oct 22, 2014)

souen said:


> It was accessible here yesterday, 1-2 hiccups so far today but it's hanging in there. Before that it was mostly 502/522/524 errors for 3 days, so yeah, about 5 days here.
> 
> It also seems to alternate between timeouts on www and no-www.


a lot of advertisers are going to be annoyed.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Oct 22, 2014)

BSA will issue refunds for the downtime.


----------



## mikho (Oct 22, 2014)

Still having problems here. Can access for 5-10 minutes on wifi at home then a 522 from cloudflare. Turn off the wifi and go mobile, refresh and it is working again for 5-10 minutes.


Annoying.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Oct 22, 2014)

Its so broken.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 22, 2014)

mikho said:


> Can access for 5-10 minutes on wifi at home then a 522 from cloudflare.


I can only access LEB for 5-10 SECONDS before my fingers hit the back button (might have something to do with 4 out of the last 5 offers containing the word Buffalo)


----------



## drmike (Oct 22, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I can only access LEB for 5-10 SECONDS before my fingers hit the back button (might have something to do with 4 out of the last 5 offers containing the word Buffalo)


Surprisingly, the Cloudflare stuff isn't bombing for me on LE*.  I have many horrors elsewhere with sites fronted with it, so I am perplexed.   

Other have legit problems still accessing LE*,  I am unsure what the culprit is other than some setting within CF.

As for LEB offers,  real head spinner the flurry of CC providers.  One of those had a speed test file fronted with Cloudflare which is meh, not indicative of things.  Since replaced with CC's own speed test, which is utterly bad concept.  All while said provider's own site continues to be offline.


----------



## Darwin (Oct 22, 2014)

I just discovered that I am banned from LET. wtf?


----------



## drmike (Oct 22, 2014)

Darwin said:


> I just discovered that I am banned from LET. wtf?


Really? Banned? for sure?


----------



## Darwin (Oct 22, 2014)

drmike said:


> Really? Banned? for sure?


Can't login and my pic is a gray forbidden sign.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 22, 2014)

Lol, I was banned too for no reason either.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 22, 2014)

Has to be a ClusterError 

Heck, even @mpkossen said his post got removed: http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/767839/#Comment_767839 . Someone else in another thread said the same. I think it was mentioned they had to restore from a backup too?

Unsure what maintenance is going on, but surprisingly has worked well for me the past day or two despite reports from others. I keep having to login each time I go to the site, so it's not saving my sessions, but it _is_ loading for me actually.

EDIT: Nope, you were banned @Munzy http://www.lowendtalk.com/profile/mun

EDIT2: You too, @Darwin: http://www.lowendtalk.com/profile/69929/Darwin

Thought it was just error, but maybe not.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 22, 2014)

mmmhmm, I wasn't going to actually bring it up, the only reason I did was because darwin got banned to.


----------



## Darwin (Oct 22, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Unsure what maintenance is going on, but surprisingly has worked well for me the past day or two despite reports from others. I keep having to login each time I go to the site, so it's not saving my sessions, but it _is_ loading for me actually.


That was happening to me (before I was banned).



MannDude said:


> EDIT: Nope, you were banned @Munzy http://www.lowendtalk.com/profile/mun
> 
> EDIT2: You too, @Darwin: http://www.lowendtalk.com/profile/69929/Darwin
> 
> Thought it was just error, but maybe not.


I think neither of us can see these pages  

Mun was banned I think a few weeks ago. I remember that I tried to search his posts to try to understand why.

If I have to bet, I was banned because I changed my email, I saw a post from mpkossen I think? saying that they ban/block some accounts based in the email used. ( I am saying that because I changed it yesterday to the same one I use here in vpsboard and as you can see, it may sound harsh to a few people - thats why I don't make it public)


----------



## Francisco (Oct 22, 2014)

Actually if anything this pretty much proves there isn't any sort of cluster involved.

SQL was supposed to be all clustered together and remote to the webservers.

Migrating the site shouldn't require any touching of SQL minus changing the allowed IP's for the users.

I could see them maybe wanting to do it to ride out the DB load, but if there's seriously a few E3's

clustering SQL w/ probably SSD's, either you need a proper database administrator to optimize your setup

or vanilla is really that terrible.

Does the cluster even exist?

Francisco


----------



## mikho (Oct 22, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I can only access LEB for 5-10 SECONDS before my fingers hit the back button (might have something to do with 4 out of the last 5 offers containing the word Buffalo)



I havent even tried LEB.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 22, 2014)

Darwin said:


> That was happening to me (before I was banned).
> 
> I think neither of us can see these pages
> 
> ...


No I was banned / disabled/ something right before the attack which was ~5 days ago


----------



## drmike (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh you bad boyzzzzzz.  Ban hammered.

Someone ping Kossen.  Has to be an error.  Neither of you probably have a clue why you were banned.


----------



## mikho (Oct 23, 2014)

Nekki posted that Darwin was caught in a spam trap when changing emails.


Also said that Darwin should contact him for exact details.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Oct 23, 2014)

day 6?

I am now thinking: got hacked, cant find source, nulled the IP's


----------



## rds100 (Oct 23, 2014)

There is still some idiocy with cloudflare and IP blocking going on.

Try this:

for i in `seq 1 20` ; do wget -O/dev/null http://www.lowendtalk.com ;  done

Or simply open 5-6 new tabs with LET threads in your browser.

From many locations this results in the IP not being able to access LET any more, for an hour or so. Interesting enough i tried from 3 different US VPSes - no blocking occured for any of them.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Oct 23, 2014)

@rds100 .... I dont want to even say this because it is so beyond idiotic if true...

Do you think they have perhaps put an ACL in place after the initial attacks and done a terrible job of gathering real malicious IP's and ended up banning half of the user base with IP ACL's?

that would just be... wow.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok just used http://www.proxybrowsing.com/ and got straight on, holy shit they have been that stupid I think.


----------



## rds100 (Oct 23, 2014)

AnthonySmith said:


> @rds100 .... I dont want to even say this because it is so beyond idiotic if true...
> 
> Do you think they have perhaps put an ACL in place after the initial attacks and done a terrible job of gathering real malicious IP's and ended up banning half of the user base with IP ACL's?
> 
> that would just be... wow.


No, there is probably some automation - if they see several quick connections from one IP it is blocked. And i tried with fresh IPs, that have never before accessed LET.

It was blocked from Bulgaria (tried several IPs from 3 different providers), from Germany, from Netherlands (LES), from UK (LES).

It was never blocked from USA (buyvm, securdragon, LES).

My guess is they have some IP blocking script and didn't whitelist all cloudflare's IPs or something.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Oct 23, 2014)

either way it is completely armature.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 23, 2014)

AnthonySmith said:


> @rds100 .... I dont want to even say this because it is so beyond idiotic if true...
> 
> Do you think they have perhaps put an ACL in place *after the initial attacks and done a terrible job of gathering real malicious IP's* and ended up banning half of the user base with IP ACL's?
> 
> that would just be... wow.


It wouldn't be the first time they've banned user IPs by mistake after an extended DDoS attack.  My IP was blocked last year (and is still blocked). 



> It was blocked from ... Germany


I haven't had any problems accessing LE* from my remote desktop at Hetzner (bgp.he.net on the other hand thinks I'm a bot when I access it from Hetzner )


----------



## comXyz (Oct 23, 2014)

Right now I can access LET using naked domain. But if I use full www. it doesn't work.


----------



## msp - nick (Oct 23, 2014)

Nope, day 6 and cannot access still.

Interestingly, I an access LEB.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 23, 2014)

msp - nick said:


> Nope, day 6 and cannot access still.
> 
> Interestingly, I an access LEB.


Apparently several people are claiming that LET may have accidentally banned your IP (due to a shoddy script to stop DDoS attacks).  Check from a different IP or something.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 23, 2014)

Quite hard settings on cloudflare side.

Got my "checking your browser" ddos protection site from cloudflare whenever I use my windows mobile phone (shared ip).

Switching to WLAN solve this type of "problem" for me.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 23, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Apparently several people are claiming that LET may have accidentally banned your IP (due to a shoddy script to stop DDoS attacks).  Check from a different IP or something.


dos-deflate strikes again?

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 23, 2014)

Francisco said:


> dos-deflate strikes again?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Either that or fat fingers


----------



## msp - nick (Oct 23, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Apparently several people are claiming that LET may have accidentally banned your IP (due to a shoddy script to stop DDoS attacks).  Check from a different IP or something.


Yeah, I can access from another IP and location..

Just not my home IP. ohhh dearrr.


----------



## souen (Oct 23, 2014)

@msp - nick Maybe PM jbiloh with your IP, he's been working with a few people in the LET/CF thread today to get them unblocked.


----------



## drmike (Oct 23, 2014)

People still blocked ehh?

I am with the great magician Francisco that says packets are being eaten by DDoS Deflate or something similar.

Saw this request a page then get nulled by LET a few days back - over and over. Multi-hour nulls.

DDoS is what is... Profile it wrong and you implicate your user base and send them packing.  Tender approach to dealing with big issue of malicious traffic or it breaks down.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 23, 2014)

It really isn't that hard with nginx to tell you the truth.....


----------



## mpkossen (Oct 24, 2014)

Darwin said:


> Can't login and my pic is a gray forbidden sign.


You were banned based on your e-mail address. You have too many periods in your e-mail address, which gives it the same pattern as most of our spammers do. I've removed the periods from your e-mail address and unbanned you.



Munzy said:


> Lol, I was banned too for no reason either.


You were actually banned for acting like an ass. But it was a temporary ban, so you've been unbanned as well.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey @mpkossen, thanks for help clearing this up.


----------



## comXyz (Oct 24, 2014)

It seems like everything is working well for me.


----------



## drmike (Oct 24, 2014)

Kossen on the house maintenance   Not bad.  Good cleanups.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 24, 2014)

mpkossen said:


> You were banned based on your e-mail address. You have too many periods in your e-mail address, which gives it the same pattern as most of our spammers do. I've removed the periods from your e-mail address and unbanned you.
> 
> You were actually banned for acting like an ass. But it was a temporary ban, so you've been unbanned as well.



I'm good thanks, and I was acting like an ass because I am tried of other being asses.


----------



## comXyz (Oct 24, 2014)

@Munzy are you Mun? You're my idol man.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 24, 2014)

c1bl said:


> @Munzy are you Mun? You're my idol man.


It depends on which sites you are talking about, can you give me an example?


----------



## comXyz (Oct 24, 2014)

Munzy said:


> It depends on which sites you are talking about, can you give me an example?


on Let


----------



## drmike (Oct 24, 2014)

Hahah @ Munzy = Mun on LET.


----------



## comXyz (Oct 26, 2014)

Is LET down again? I cannot access it in more than an hour


----------



## hostnoob (Oct 26, 2014)

Yep, back to normal on their "non-free" Cloudflare guaranteed downtime*™ *plan.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 26, 2014)

It's doing inline 'checking your browser', so it's possible they got CF to enable 'constantly under attack' mode?

Sites loading quickly, no issues.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Oct 26, 2014)

LET is loading fine for me today.

But I get steady CloudFlare 5 second site there and wait while we slow you down screen.  

CF should slap ads on that 5 second screen I think


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank god it's back, I was right in the middle of enjoying some prime LET humor when it went down 
 



> VPSRaidSolutions said
> 
> _"So chris tells me he's gonna have his legal dept send me some documentation im fine with that."_


(moved to offtopic by Spirit http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/36545/refugee-program-for-people-who-wanna-migrate-from-cvps-123sys )


----------



## MannDude (Oct 26, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Thank god it's back, I was right in the middle of enjoying some prime LET humor when it went down
> 
> (moved to offtopic by Spirit http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/36545/refugee-program-for-people-who-wanna-migrate-from-cvps-123sys )



Meh, Fabozzi said the same thing to me in the past and I gave him my address. I never got anything in the mail. Biloh did something even worse, tried to get me fired by expressing concern about content on vpsBoard that I didn't even post to my employer before contacting me first to express his concern. When I sent him a message and let him know he should of contacted me first, and asked what his concern was he told me he wanted my address... so I gave him a PO Box that he can reach me at. Never sent me anything. <shrugs>


----------



## drmike (Oct 26, 2014)

Bahahahah!  Not the king of legal threats.

#People were mean on LET so now I get lawyered up

Last things those lads running the daycare want is some legal clash and people looking at their dealings.  FFS they'd get ran out of a Courthouse and might end up in the town circle in the stocks and flogged like the village idiots.

VPSRAIDSolutions should steal ChicagoVPS' / Colocrrosing's logo and website...  Would be poetic and continuation of their prior deeds and reason for being spanked on here prior:





MannDude said:


> Biloh did something even worse, tried to get me fired by expressing concern about content on vpsBoard that I didn't even post to my employer before contacting me first to express his concern.


So  you are saying Biloh contacted your boss at your day job and brought up that you were his employee and that Biloh didn't like your mouth / community / etc. ??  That's insane.

You should return the favor and contact his largest legitimate customer who isn't a hosting company.  Tell them what sort of company they are dealing with.  Sure they will appreciate the legendary stories about CC and will feel ill about choosing CC.  Maybe I'll get to compiling such a list.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 26, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Meh, Fabozzi said the same thing to me in the past and I gave him my address. I never got anything in the mail. Biloh did something even worse, tried to get me fired by expressing concern about content on vpsBoard that I didn't even post to my employer before contacting me first to express his concern. When I sent him a message and let him know he should of contacted me first, and asked what his concern was he told me he wanted my address... so I gave him a PO Box that he can reach me at. Never sent me anything. <shrugs>


Honestly, if this is true, all it means is he didn't get beat enough as a child.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Oct 26, 2014)

drmike said:


> So  you are saying Biloh contacted your boss at your day job and brought up that you were his employee and that Biloh didn't like your mouth / community / etc. ??  That's insane.
> 
> You should return the favor and contact his largest legitimate customer who isn't a hosting company.  Tell them what sort of company they are dealing with.  Sure they will appreciate the legendary stories about CC and will feel ill about choosing CC.  Maybe I'll get to compiling such a list.


Well, he went higher than my direct boss who I report to and communicate with daily. I can be reached via email, PM, Skype, etc. Getting a hold of me would not be difficult if _needed_. From what I gathered he was concerned with those rack/network switch photos that you actually posted. vpsBoard doesn't even host those, and he's free to dispute the legitimacy of them or comment to set the record straight. He chose not to. He chose not to contact me first.

I actually asked Jon for his address too but he stopped responding to me after I sent him mine. Image below:



Meh, i'm not too worried about it. I keep work and vpsB separate, I show up on time and do my job and I think I do it well. Just a crappy move on his part and was completely random considering we hadn't had personal beef in such a long time or any direct communication. I'm not sure what caused him to decide to do that, but Adam actually warned me on IRC that when he worked for CVPS that Jon would say stuff about how he'd try to do that sometime. Image below, from Sept. 4th or 6 days before Jon contacted my employer:



Only blurred out my employer's name because the only thing that came from all of this was a request to not drag them into this stuff and keep them out of the drama, which is a reasonable request. It's on my LinkedIN for those curious. The things I say on here obviously don't match their views but it's odd that Adam asks me one day if I still work for them, get told that Jon would say he would contact them and try to get me fired sometime and a week later... that happened. Surprise surprise. 

Oh well. It is what it is.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 26, 2014)

> when he worked for CVPS


Actually, he said he worked for CC/CVPS 

Anyways, google "off duty conduct laws" (tl;dr is the National Labor Relations Act and various state laws say an employer can't fire an employee for lawful off-duty conduct that doesn't involve their job/the company/the company's employees, reputation, or put the company at risk, etc).


----------



## drmike (Oct 26, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Actually, he said he worked for CC/CVPS


Oh boy, I was in the corner pretending I didn't see the "CC/CVPS" mention as the employer.

Ahh, well, where do we go with this one?

Somewhere right now a phone call is being made from New York to California.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 27, 2014)

They threatened us with papers a few times.. funny enough, the two days we were right on their doorstep, nary a one had the balls to actually come deliver to us.


----------



## coreyman (Oct 27, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> They threatened us with papers a few times.. funny enough, the two days we were right on their doorstep, nary a one had the balls to actually come deliver to us.


Who threatened you with what papers? They didn't have the balls because you would have done something?


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 27, 2014)

Down again from here.

EDIT: Tried again a second ago and...



> Checking your browser before accessing lowendtalk.com.
> 
> 
> This process is automatic. Your browser will redirect to your requested content shortly.
> ...


 

Then it redirected me to Cloudflare's 'Error 522' page.

 

EDIT #2: and now it's back!

 

EDIT #3 (10:28 PM) down again... come on guys, I'm trying to respond to a PM!

 

Seems to be getting a bit ridiculous at this point. Does LET need a new host?

 

EDIT #4 (10:37 PM) and it's back.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 28, 2014)

HN-Matt said:


> Seems to be getting a bit ridiculous at this point. Does LET need a new host?


Seeming that it's host owns the forum.  

I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 28, 2014)

coreyman said:


> Who threatened you with what papers? They didn't have the balls because you would have done something?


We've been threatened with lawsuits, "we'll sic the feds on you".. you name it.  And no, I say they didn't have the balls because they'll talk a lot of trash and always tell people "come meet us", but at the end of the day simply didn't have the _gett'se_ to show up and talk to us - even when we were deracking in Buffalo and they knew we were waiting in that ridiculous mall "DC", they sent two miserable looking techs down with the gear and paperwork rather than come down themselves.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 28, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> We've been threatened with lawsuits, "we'll sic the feds on you".. you name it.  And no, I say they didn't have the balls because they'll talk a lot of trash and always tell people "come meet us", but at the end of the day simply didn't have the _gett'se_ to show up and talk to us - even when we were deracking in Buffalo and they knew we were waiting in that ridiculous mall "DC", they sent two miserable looking techs down with the gear and paperwork rather than come down themselves.


The kids became a bit of a handful at their day-erm... I mean office.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Oct 28, 2014)

Toasting in an epic bread.  Err...thread.

Right.


----------



## HN-Matt (Nov 3, 2014)

Ruh roh, Raggy...

Down again?


----------



## k0nsl (Nov 3, 2014)

Negatory, sir.



HN-Matt said:


> Ruh roh, Raggy...
> 
> Down again?


----------

